# heeling and standing



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

I understand the basics of heeling and my 15 week old will heel when I have a treat or tug/toy in my hand and before I start to walk i'll give the heel command and he does it perfect ... now i'm wondering how get him to where when I say heel he will come to my side and know what I want him to do as of right now i get him to sit and and i'll walk up and line him up with my left heel then command heel ... he's very well trained in sit, down, stay wont move when i'm out of sight or when he's being called to come to someone else .. he wont move or take food from me unless I say yes .... and wont break any command unless I say yes ... my good marker is to reward him in place and yes is for him to move and get it.. he also knows how to back up, bark on command .. out off a tug and puppy bite sleeve and bark and hold..... and my other question is how did u get ur dog to learn the stand when he is in a sit or down I tried the getting in his space and putting the treat under his mouth and he just stays sitting an fights to get the food or if i get to close he falls over lol so if anyone can touch on either of these 2 things that would be great thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing great! Don't be surprised though if you have to back step some when he starts being more independent.

For heeling, he knows the command, right? Just start walking up to him in heel position, very short pause and command heel as you start walking. After a session of that, then do it without the pause. Eventually you can just walk by him and give the command, he should come right into heel position because he knows the command.

To get him to stand, use both hands with the treat under his nose and pop the hands toward his chest in an upward motion while giving the stand command. He should do it easily with the lure. Once he understands the command he should do it with just verbal...unless you want to use hand signals AKC style.


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Sounds like you are doing great! Don't be surprised though if you have to back step some when he starts being more independent.
> 
> For heeling, he knows the command, right? Just start walking up to him in heel position, very short pause and command heel as you start walking. After a session of that, then do it without the pause. Eventually you can just walk by him and give the command, he should come right into heel position because he knows the command.
> 
> To get him to stand, use both hands with the treat under his nose and pop the hands toward his chest in an upward motion while giving the stand command. He should do it easily with the lure. Once he understands the command he should do it with just verbal...unless you want to use hand signals AKC style.


he seems to be getting more independent already gets a little mouthy at some training sessions barking an howling around and eye ballin me when I give him the down command making me repeat myself or using a hand signal after saying what he already knows when he was 8 to 12 weeks he was doing most of this perfect on both just voice or hand no repeats ... so ya he's hitting a teen faze I believe lol the heeling sounds good i'll start doing that but with the stand ive tried what u just said and he will not stand he will just try his hardest to bend his head down and to get it biting on my arm not breaking the sit and falling over if I keep at it veryyyyy frustrating


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, all I could add is don't rush the puppy stage...embrace it because it really doesn't last too long. And no reason to rush an immature puppy to do things if you are in conflict. Better to try other things, so many things to teach! Back off the stand for a bit and work on retrieves, tricks or whatever(not sure what venue you are training in). 
When your pup is in a stand position mark it and throw a party. I remember my pup wouldn't platz at that age, even though he clearly knew the command.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

If you're having trouble with the lure method, another way to do it is with hand targeting. Hold your hand out in front of the dog's nose and ask him to touch it; this will pop him up into a Stand. Since a hand target is very useful for a bunch of other things too, IMO it's a worthwhile investment of time to add that to your dog's repertoire.

The main drawback of the hand target method is that it will very commonly pull your dog out of Heel. I made this slightly exaggerated demo clip with my dog Crookytail a while ago to demonstrate:






See how far he gets pulled out of Heel position by following my hand? I'm getting the position change, but it's WAY out of place, so no good.

You can avoid this in a couple of ways. The easiest is to just be really careful about where you put your hand target so that it pops your dog up without pulling him out of place. I'm leading way too far in front of Crooky's nose in that clip; that's why he keeps having to step forward to touch my hand. That's okay when you're first teaching the behavior (which I was with him at that point), but as soon as your dog gets the idea, you'll want to start shaping it to get less forward movement.

Another option is to use platforms and foot targets to keep your dog more or less in place. Here's Pongu practicing on platforms (I really should make a better demo of this if I'm gonna keep reposting it, but whatever):






You can also avoid this by teaching the Stand in Front position first and then very carefully transitioning it to Heel position. Which method is quicker and faster really depends on you and your dog. As with lots of things in dog training, there are many ways to do it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, another super pup. i taught my dog to stand by taking
one step forward no matter what position he was in. i would
say "stand" and take the step forward simultaneously. i also gave 
a hand signal for stand when i said "stand".

once my dog learned to "heel" i use to stand in front of him.
he was leashed. when i said "heel" i guided him around me to 
my left side. so now he hells on command. then i started
saying "heel" and giving him a hand signal to heel simultaneously.



dis222 said:


> I understand the basics of heeling and my 15 week old will heel when I have a treat or tug/toy in my hand and before I start to walk i'll give the heel command and he does it perfect ... now i'm wondering how get him to where when I say heel he will come to my side and know what I want him to do as of right now i get him to sit and and i'll walk up and line him up with my left heel then command heel ...
> 
> >>>>> he's very well trained in sit, down, stay wont move when i'm out of sight or when he's being called to come to someone else .. he wont move or take food from me unless I say yes .... and wont break any command unless I say yes ... my good marker is to reward him in place and yes is for him to move and get it.. he also knows how to back up, bark on command .. out off a tug and puppy bite sleeve and bark
> and hold.....<<<<<
> ...


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> wow, another super pup. i taught my dog to stand by taking
> one step forward no matter what position he was in. i would
> say "stand" and take the step forward simultaneously. i also gave
> a hand signal for stand when i said "stand".
> ...


thats a really good idea to the heel i'll start working on that with him thank you


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

Merciel said:


> If you're having trouble with the lure method, another way to do it is with hand targeting. Hold your hand out in front of the dog's nose and ask him to touch it; this will pop him up into a Stand. Since a hand target is very useful for a bunch of other things too, IMO it's a worthwhile investment of time to add that to your dog's repertoire.
> 
> The main drawback of the hand target method is that it will very commonly pull your dog out of Heel. I made this slightly exaggerated demo clip with my dog Crookytail a while ago to demonstrate:
> 
> ...


You have that down really good vids i'll see what i can do on teaching him hand targets seems to work well ty might be messaging u if i have problems just warning u :help:


----------

